# Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh có cần thiết hay không?



## Lưu Phương (17/7/19)

*Bổ sung canxi sau sinh cho mẹ cần thiết như thế nào?*

Trong quá trình mang thai, mẹ bầu phải tiết ra một lượng canxi lớn có trong cơ thể.  Mẹ cung cấp cho con thông qua nhau thai giúp bé phát triển đầy đủ hệ xương, răng, não bộ.
Do đó, sau khi sinh nở, khả năng sản phụ thiếu canxi xảy ra rất cao. Nếu như không được bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh kịp thời, đầy đủ. Việc cơ thể mẹ bị thiếu canxi rất dễ xảy ra.                          
*Tại sao cần phải bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh?*

Sau sinh, nguồn cung cấp canxi cho trẻ hoàn toàn phụ thuộc vào sữa mẹ. Bé phải bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu nên mẹ nhất thiết phải bổ sung đầy đủ lượng canxi cần thiết cho cơ thể.
Mẹ bổ sung đủ canxi đảm bảo sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và bé. Em bé chóng lớn, nhanh mọc tóc, ngoan ngoãn, bớt quấy khóc, … Theo ước tính, bé bú mẹ sẽ khiến cho lượng canxi của mẹ mất đi từ 3-5% trong khoảng 2 năm đầu đời. Vì vậy, bổ sung canxi cho trẻ qua sữa mẹ đã đủ chưa?
Lượng canxi này tương ứng với 3-5 khối lượng xương của sản phụ. Điều này cũng đồng nghĩa với việc mẹ phải hy sinh một lượng lớn canxi trong cơ thể để bé phát triển khỏe mạnh.
*Triệu chứng thiếu canxi ở mẹ và bé
Mẹ thiếu canxi có biểu hiện:*
– Loãng xương.

– Đau nhức cơ bắp, tê tay khi mang thai, đau răng, hay bị chuột rút vào ban đêm.

– Rụng tóc, móng dễ gãy.

– Rối loạn giấc ngủ, thường xuyên bị nhiễm trùng, cúm…
Tỷ lệ phụ nữ sau sinh mắc bệnh thoái hóa xương khớp sớm xảy ra rất cao nếu cơ thể thiếu canxi. Những cơn đau lưng khủng khiếp bắt đầu xuất hiện, các khớp chân, tay, ống chân sẽ bị đau nhức, mỏi, …
*Trẻ sơ sinh thiếu canxi có biểu hiện:*

*



*​
– Trẻ rụng tóc hình vành khăn.

– Hay đổ nhiều mồ hôi trộm, nấc cụt.

– Bé biếng ăn hay trớ sữa.

– Bé kém thích nghi, chậm mọc răng và giảm ý thức về mọi thứ xung quanh…

*Bổ sung canxi sau sinh như thế nào mới chuẩn*

Chế độ ăn giàu canxi: Một trong những phương pháp an toàn, dễ thực hiện và phổ biến nhất nhằm bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh là chế độ dinh dưỡng. Mẹ sau sinh có thể chế biến để thay đổi trong thực đơn hằng ngày của gia đình. Tuy nhiên, các mẹ nên lưu ý tránh trường hợp bổ sung quá nhiều. Lượng canxi cần kiểm soát tránh bổ sung đều đặn. Nếu sai cách sẽ dẫn đến táo bón, chứng khó tiêu, …

Chế độ sinh hoạt hằng ngày: Nhằm giúp cơ thể dẻo dai, phòng tránh loãng xương, mẹ sau sinh nên dành thời gian luyện tập. Một số bài tập thể thao vừa sức, nhẹ nhàng. Bên cạnh đó, các mẹ cũng nên thường xuyên vận động, hấp thụ ánh nắng mặt trời. Cơ thể được tổng hợp vitamin D tự nhiên, tạo điều kiện thúc đẩy quá trình chuyển hóa tốt hơn.

Thực phẩm chức năng bổ sung canxi:  Việc kiêng khem đủ điều làm hàm lượng canxi cần thiết bị thiếu hụt. Vì vậy, các thực phẩm chức năng viên uống bổ sung canxi chính là lựa chọn thích hợp của nhiều chị em phụ nữ để bổ sung canxi sau sinh. Uống canxi cho mẹ sau sinh là điều cần thiết và đúng đắn
* 
Lưu ý khi uống canxi*




​–Khuyến nghị của bác sĩ, mẹ sau sinh nên bổ sung canxi cho cơ thể khoảng 1000 – 1200 mg mỗi ngày.

– Trong trường hợp sinh mổ, mẹ có thể uống thêm thuốc chống viêm nhiễm nên cần có sự hướng dẫn của bác sĩ. Các mẹ không nên tùy tiện uống canxi sau sinh cùng các loại thuốc mà nên cách nhau ít nhất là 2 giờ.

– Mỗi lần uống các mẹ nên chia nhỏ liều lượng tương đương 500mg/lần. Mỗi ngày không được dung nạp quá 2500mg canxi/ngày.

–Mẹ nên được bổ sung thêm magie với tỷ lệ: canxi:magie:1:2 giúp hấp thu tốt. Kết hợp ăn uống khoa học, luyện tập thể dục để tăng cường sức khỏe.


----------



## phuonglan (17/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh rất cần thiết. Một cách đơn giản và an toàn hơn cả là bổ sung từ thực phẩm giàu canxi.


----------

